# plecos and shrimp



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

What is the opinion of putting bristlenose plecos into a shrimp breeding tank? Any forseen problems?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Bristlenose are one of the few fish that will not eat your shrimp.

I personally wouldn't do it in my breeding tank because I don't want anything to stress my shrimp and slow their breeding, but one day I hope to have enough shrimp that I can put some adults into a peaceful community tank that has a bristlenose.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

What about your regular black with white pleco's? I was about to post if they were going to be safe if I put them with my baby crays, which are about the size of most shrimp I would guess. The tank really needs the help and my filter was clogged and some algea surfaced.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

A small common pleco *may* be ok, but the problem is that they grow huge. Once they are big enough, I don't think a baby shrimp will be ignored by the pleco.

It is known that the bristlenose doesn't seem to harm shrimplets.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

The small black and whites I think you are referring to are ottocinculus and they "should" be fine without stressing your shrimp.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

otos are the only fish I would put in with shrimp, but I like my shrimp-only tank so much that I don't want fish in it. Besides, I have enough fish tanks and not enough shrimp tanks!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have carnivorous (more like omnivorious) L236 pleco's and they never bother the Cherry's nor do they try to eat it their shrimplings(?). BN pleco's are herbivores so they shouldn't pose a problem.


----------

